# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Cafeïne gevaarlijk tijdens zwangerschap - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## vonneke67

Soms vraag ik me wel eens af of ze niet perse iets WILLEN VINDEN.
Nu weer de cafeine en straks is het weer iets anders.
Ik weet t niet hoor.Soms word je wel eens moe van al die uitvindingen.

----------

